# CWD Baiting and Feeding Regulations Wildlife Conservation Order Amendment No. 13



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

Chronic Wasting Disease (CWD) Baiting and Feeding Regulations
Wildlife Conservation Order Amendment No. 13 of 2012



http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/CWD_Baiting_and_Feeding_Regs_-_WCO_13_392459_7.pdf





CWD, GAME FARMS, BAITING, AND POLITICS


http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2009/01/cwd-game-farms-baiting-and-politics.html


http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2008/08/cwd-feeding-and-baiting-piles.html


http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/





kind regards,
terry


----------

